# Pop Art- Collage Method



## Dominantly

One of the projects from a PS class I am taking is a pop art tribute. Common influences being Warhol, Lichtenstein, and the ol collage method of just using random textures and patterns.

I did a Lichtenstein style portrait and this giraffe in the collage fashion.

It's pretty fun, and I'm glad we went down this path in class as it has me doing things I normally would not have done.









A few notes: Most everything is from the scanner, with it split between magazines, cloth around the house, and some random textures.
The spots are my uniform, the chin is an upside down porcupine, the nose is my Bona floor mop, the ears are my sons shirt, the clouds are from a white towel, the cheek is from a canvas book cover, and everything else is random magazine stuff.


----------



## jowensphoto

This is very cool. So much going on but it all works nicely together.

I had a band that asked me to shoot awhile back, but we couldn't schedule any time that fit for both parties. I wanted to do something like this, but use different parts of each members face. One day...


----------



## elisacohen

That is a very cool and creative art piece you have made using pop art as the base. I have also been doing this kind of art from some time now.


----------



## annamaria

I really really like this! Kinda cool.


----------



## timor

Cool !


----------

